# Help with model of harman wood stove



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi all, first post here, so I'm sorry if wrong spot. I recently purchased a used harman wood/coal stove. However, the ID plate is missing, and I can't find the model ANYWHERE. I need specific installation guidlines , but it's impossible without the id and model number. Posting pics in hopes someone may know or point me in right direction.


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2016)

Kind of looks like a pellet stove. In the picture that shows the cast letters KE, what does the rest of that say?  What size is the flue outlet? Is there a UL label on the back of the stove that lists the model?


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

It says " keep door closed". Its 7" diameter. The numbers on the inside door don't match the numbers on back of gold harman logo plate, worries me


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2016)

Show us pics inside the stove.  You need to be aware that if the ul tag is missing it is a non listed stove regardless.  So you would have to go to the 36" clearances.  Unless you can call harman and get them to issue you a new tag.  Which is not very likely


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2016)

So no label on the back of the stove at all?

The numbers probably represent the casting part numbers. If so, I'm not concerned that they don't match.


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Inside. Pics following...

So your saying if the ID PLATE is missing, I HAVE TO USE guidelines for 36" clearances...so 3 feet on each side?


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

No label on back at all. I can see where it was removed. I contacted previous owner but he has no clue. I called store where it was purchased but they were no help.


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2016)

Looking like this is a coal stove. If no ID, try posting the picture on the coal forum
www.nepacrossroads.com


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2016)

Rydin1 said:


> So your saying if the ID PLATE is missing, I HAVE TO USE guidelines for 36" clearances...so 3 feet on each side?


Yes without that tag acording to code it is like any other unlisted stove.  

Yes it is obviously a coal stove but I have never seen it before.  And I work on lots of harman coal stoves I like the look of it though.  Have you called harman and sent them pics?  It also looks like the piece on the top in your last pic may be warped can you post a better pic of it?


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

I literally have browsed thousands of pics and can't find one that matches exactly.

I will call harman tomorrow

If it's a coal stove, can I use it as a wood stove? 

The piece you said is warped seems quite solid, but I don't know anything bout these lol


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2016)

It looks in decent condition from what is showing. The stove will burn wood, but very inefficiently with a lot of heat lost up the chimney. The air supply is wrong for wood and there is no baffle or secondary combustion system. Let us know what you find out from Harman. This is an interesting stove.


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2016)

Rydin1 said:


> If it's a coal stove, can I use it as a wood stove?


You can but it will burn through wood like crazy.  That does look like a pretty badly warped piece on the top.  It looks like it may be part of the baffle but hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes, it does look warped. Maybe a basic airwash deflector for that large window?


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2016)

You know they did make a convertable wood / coal stove that looked similar to that we used to work on one but I am not sure if that is it.  If it is you may be able to get the parts to convert it to a wood stove which was epa approved.


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Even with the handle on left side of stove? Seems to me it was to switch from wood to coal


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2016)

begreen said:


> Yes, it does look warped. Maybe a basic airwash deflector for that large window?


No it looks like it is back way to far in the firebox for that.


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

I thought these handle were to switch from coal to wood


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2016)

Rydin1 said:


> Even with the handle on left side of stove? Seems to me it was to switch from wood to coal


What handle?  What does it do?


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

No idea! Lol, I'm more lost now than before. But you can see in pic the handles. Sounds like it opens something


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok those handles.  And I really think that is their convertible stove.  But you need the parts to convert it.    The bottom handle is for the shaker grates the top one looks like a bypass handle which probably wont work with that upper part warped the way it is.  What does the upper handle do when you move it?


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2016)

Mystery to me. All I have seen are more modern units and many less than you have seen for sure.


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

bholler said:


> Ok those handles.  And I really think that is their convertible stove.  But you need the parts to convert it.    The bottom handle is for the shaker grates the top one looks like a bypass handle which probably wont work with that upper part warped the way it is.  What does the upper handle do when you move it?


 It opens up a metal vent. Opens and closes pretty easily. I can't get a good pic to describe it


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

ANY idea on year this might be? Was just looking for a woodstove, now I'm stuck with a warped coal stove, haha.


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2016)

Rydin1 said:


> It opens up a metal vent. Opens and closes pretty easily. I can't get a good pic to describe it


ok so it is a bypass and atleast it works.  When closed does it seal on whatever frame it rests on?  Or is there a gap where it meets that piece that looks warped?  I wish I remembered more about the stove we used to work on but it has been a few years and I just don't remember anymore.  



Rydin1 said:


> ANY idea on year this might be? Was just looking for a woodstove, now I'm stuck with a warped coal stove, haha.



I would guess mid 90s but that is a total guess.  If you want a wood stove don't buy a stove with shaker grates in the bottom that is a dead giveaway that it is a coal stove.


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes it deals very well as I can see. What would u recommend me doing with this?or going from here


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Actually I just looked again. There's a big gap. I'll show the pic, u can see where the piece makes a U shaped Dion and vent on top


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2016)

Rydin1 said:


> Yes it deals very well as I can see. What would u recommend me doing with this?or going from here


contact harman send them pics and see if I am right about what it is.  If I am see if you can get the parts to convert it.  And if they will issue you a new tag.  Until you find out those things you cant make a decision.   But as is it will make a horrible wood stove.


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2016)

Rydin1 said:


> Actually I just looked again. There's a big gap. I'll show the pic, u can see where the piece makes a U shaped Dion and vent on top


Yeah that is what  I thought it would look like.  Contact harman see if they can id it and if you can get parts.  As it is now I would say it is unusable.


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

The piece that is warped is pretty solid steel or iron. I can't see getting that unwarped without damaging integrity. 

If I were to use this as a coal stove, would that warped piece still make it unusable or is it integral part of stove


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2016)

Rydin1 said:


> The piece that is warped is pretty solid steel or iron. I can't see getting that unwarped without damaging integrity.


No you wont it would need replaced.



Rydin1 said:


> If I were to use this as a coal stove, would that warped piece still make it unusable or is it integral part of stove


I would have to look at it in person but that bypass is there for a reason and they way it is it does not work properly.  And it will continue to warp more and more now.


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok, thank you so much. You've helped a lot. Last time I let wife but a woodstove used without knowing anything about it. 

Your not by any chance in the hudson valley by area?? Lol


----------



## bholler (Nov 21, 2016)

Rydin1 said:


> Your not by any chance in the hudson valley by area?? Lol


nope central pa.  sorry


----------



## Rydin1 (Nov 22, 2016)

One more question for you guys....

On the front bottom panel there's a toggle for coal and wood. I spoke to my wife and she said previous owner told her that it wasn't warped ( piece inside) but because of your burning coal , you need an air gap for the gas, this sound right?


----------



## bholler (Nov 22, 2016)

Rydin1 said:


> On the front bottom panel there's a toggle for coal and wood. I spoke to my wife and she said previous owner told her that it wasn't warped ( piece inside) but because of your burning coal , you need an air gap for the gas, this sound right?


Not right that is warped without question.  What does the wood/coal lever do?


----------



## MtnBURN (Jan 25, 2018)

Wow....just saw this thread. 

I don't know if Rydin1 is still posting/checking in here ....or even still has this stove....but I had one...bought it new in 1993 ($1600 for the stove)....sold the log home it was in 2 Summer's ago. I know the paperwork/manual for the stove went with the house....but I'll look later and see if I still have anything for more info/Model #...etc. 

What I do know is about the operation of the stove/etc. I also know I loved the styling /looks of the stove. 
'
The baffle you showed is integral. With the ability to burn coal...y our guess is a as good as mine why it warped. That stuff burns crazy hot in this stove.

This is an early cat stove that will burn wood or coal. The "cat"...if it's still there...looks like a piece of rock wool type material with 3/8" or holes in it. Maybe 6" x 8" or so if memory serves me correct. 

The "Wood/Coal" lever switches the airflow from in the firebox (for wood)....to below the firebox "shaker" grate...which is used for coal. (or to knock ashes off a wood fire and rev it up. The ash pan is below the shaker grate in the door that opens. You keep this door shut because it controls the airflow for all burn modes.

Like many cat stoves...you fire it up....get it hot....and drop the bypass.....forcing the air through the cat. You do not burn this stove without closing the bypass. 

It's a vertical, front load affair. One of the only real drawback I saw to the stove overall was that sometimes a log would roll into the glass mid burn....but it was one Hell of a heater. 6-8 hour wood burns. Would go all night with a load of coal. We spent one winter...in the early construction of the log home....with only plastic on the bucked-out window frames and it would run us out. Double that heat for coal burns...which we did probably 2 dozen times with the stove. Had a Stainless steel, single wall pipe 12 ft to the ceiling jack...and multi-wall SS through the roof. 22 ft stack. 10-12 roof pitch.

Top comes off via bolts to regasket if needed. Had to regasket the "double" door glass once when the gasket slid down between the panes....and it wasn't fun but i got it done.

Any other info I can help with...should you still have this...just ask. If not...I hope someone enjoyed reading along just the same.....


----------

